# Sunday June 8 Report



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Well again, like most days, the weather guessers were wrong. We left out at 5am into 2-3 footers that were spaced apart about 2 seconds. Made it to our snapper hole at 20 miles and limited by 700. Ran out to some structure near the drop off and put in the spread. About 20 minutes in we had a great hit and run by a white. He grey hounded across the back a few times and then charged the boat and came unglued. While we were trolling towards the nipple we came across a set of weed patches the size of football fields. First pass produced a strike and a miss by what looked like a 40lb hoo. He skied about 5 feet on the bait once he missed it the first time. One hell of a site seeing him all lit up and blue flying through the air like that. Picked up a schoolie dolphin and then nothing else for the day. Drove in to some snotty 5 footers and cleaned up and went home. Learned a lot and had a great day. It's starting to heat up and the fish are moving in for sure.


----------



## Palmetto08 (Jan 14, 2009)

thanks for the report. We're keeping an eye on the end of the week weather, Thursday in particular.


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Did you get coordinate on the weed piles?
Please PM.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

We went out Sunday as well. Snotty ride out and back. Trolled from the Spur to the Elbow and to the Edge. 2 Chickens. Beautiful day otherwise. Crappy day fishing. Should have stayed in bed...

Jigged those patches you saw. Nothing. Those patches had loose weed all around them making it all but impossible to troll...

Not real happy with this season thus far other than our Rig trip. Usually doing FAR better right now. It will turn around tho.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

That must have been you on the other side of the patch from us. We were in the 30 foot Wellcraft. That is where the hoo came out from. Not a lot of life other than the dolphin and hoo strike.


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

what did the white hit? Thanks for the report!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Pretty sure it was a islnder ballyhoo combo


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Kenton said:


> That must have been you on the other side of the patch from us. We were in the 30 foot Wellcraft. That is where the hoo came out from. Not a lot of life other than the dolphin and hoo strike.


No one was on the patch at the time we were there early in the am. The only vessel we saw was legacy who was hollering our for Bodacious. Wade if ya didn't get out, ya didn't miss much LOL!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice report. To bad on the White. We had same luck with a 200lbs snake when he charged the boat. Can't wait to get back in town and go fishing myself.
WhyMe 
Mako my Dayo


----------

